# ARM repository for FreeBSD.conf



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 23, 2016)

Dear all

I'have correctly installed the official FreeBSD IMG for Raspberry Pi 2 and installed some packages with pkg(8) but now I have a doubt: my /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf have only this repository url: pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$(ABI)/latest

Please I want to know if I have to add other specific ARM FreeBSD repositories for Raspberry Pi 2.

For example with command `pkg search xfce` actually I have only: "libxfce4util-4.12.1 extension library for the Xfce desktop environment" and "xfce4-dev-tools-4.12.0.1 Xfce development tools"

Thanks

Stefano Colonna


----------



## getopt (Mar 23, 2016)

See pkg.conf(5) Section REPOSITORY CONFIGIURATION.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2016)

Please note that ARM is still a Tier 2 platform.



> ARM is officially a Tier 2 architecture, as the FreeBSD project does not provide official releases or pre-built packages for this platform due to it primarily targeting the embedded arena. However, FreeBSD/ARM is being actively developed and maintained, is well supported, and provides an excellent framework for building ARM-based systems. FreeBSD/arm supports ARMv4 and ARMv5 processors. FreeBSD/armv6 supports ARMv6 and ARMv7 processors, including SMP on the latter.


https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 23, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please note that ARM is still a Tier 2 platform.
> 
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html




Dear SirDice

do you know if (despite ARM is still a Tier 2 Platform) it's possible to install xfce4 on FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi 2 ?
I have correctly installed xfce4 on NetBSD on Raspberry Pi2 simply with only one command pkgin install xfce4 but I can't understand if this is possible also in FreeBSD with pkg install command. I have abandoned NetBSD because it don't support correct poweroff on Raspi 2 then I'm arrived to FreeBSD.

Thanks

Stefano Colonna


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 23, 2016)

I have x11-wm/openbox/ desktop on my BeagleboneBlack(Nov.2015 FreeBSD-current). Most desktops were not working on Arm when I tried. Beyond that there is only a handful of working browsers but www/dillo2/ worked good enogh for me..

Yes `pkg install` works for installing Arm packages. If there are dependencies that are broke or missing it will alert you and fail to build..

Some users are using Poudriere to build off-platform.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-poudriere.html

Some key dependencies are lacking in FreeBSD Arm and this prevents many things from building. Most needed fixes are small text corrections but you need to know what you are doing and be able to fix `make` files and the such. Troubleshooting skills needed. This only applies to things that won't build. A TEX subport was broken and that affected many packages. That was 5 months ago. Could be different now.


----------



## acheron (Mar 24, 2016)

x11-wm/xfce4 was not built because a dependency (graphics/graphite2) failed to build. The package builder for armv6 is http://beefy8.nyi.freebsd.org/
There are some problems building cmake dependent ports and it only happens with poudriere and qemu (it works fine on real hardware).
In the past I have successfully built x11/mate and x11-wm/xfce4
Don't hesitate to fill a PR if you find bugs.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 25, 2016)

I was wondering about a good build site address. The package builder is the most helpful tool when trying to figure out what you can build. Color coding is deluxe. Poudriere really shines here.


----------

